

Spreadsheet - Ranking Tech Companies by Revenue per Employee - jordanmessina
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AqI3DInWs2nKdDdMcXlLVFZXQlJNdV82ODFTdVpObVE
The real list, made in response to this blog post on 37signals blog: http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2283-ranking-tech-companies-by-revenue-per-employee
======
anirudh
I think this is cool, but profit per employee would be more interesting.

------
stumm
This desperately needs linked sources for all numbers.

~~~
justliving
+1

------
natemartin
And if anyone is wondering why there's very little discussion here, it's
because everyone is talking about it in the chatbox on the spreadsheet.

------
rosshill
Server error - is there a cached copy somewhere?

